# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Anyone use a wifi SD card with FFC?

## robosmith

Seems like it would be convenient to not have to shuffle cards if it works.

----------


## jfkansas

I have tried but never got it to connect to my router. Some others have reported that it works, it might just be the brand of router I have.

----------


## robosmith

Did it work in other devices? Or not at all?




> I have tried but never got it to connect to my router. Some others have reported that it works, it might just be the brand of router I have.

----------


## rforeman

I have it working and it is great. Here is a link on how to do it.
http://www.extrud3d.com/flashair

And this is the sdcard I am using
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## Mjolinor

http://microfabricator.com/blogs/vie...our-3d-printer

If you look at the comments on that link you will see how to set a static IP properly rather than through the router mac assignment.

----------


## robosmith

Thanks. Based on your recommendation, I ordered one of those 8GB here: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/cont...=REG&A=details




> I have it working and it is great. Here is a link on how to do it.
> http://www.extrud3d.com/flashair
> 
> And this is the sdcard I am using
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## rforeman

> Thanks. Based on your recommendation, I ordered one of those 8GB here: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/cont...=REG&A=details


Your welcome. The only problem is that the 8GB one may only let you name the file with 8.3 character format(old dos file naming) the 16GB one does not have that limit and the 16 GB is faster(class 10). The 8GB is slower(class 6) so upload will be slower. The one you ordered will work just beware of the file name limitations.

----------


## Mjolinor

Class 6 or class 10 makes no difference, they both work fine. 8Gb is available in both speeds.

I have several of each and no problem.

----------


## curious aardvark

I've got one. Tried it  and it does work - sort of. 
But the card software didn't let me upload files to the card just download. Not much use. 
Also it auto shut off after a perid of time. Also not that useful. 
But I could connect to it and it did work in the sd slot. 

Given that my main printer is 12 inches from the card reader and the other is connected via usb as well. 
I don't actually need it.

Might try it again when I move one of the machines into the house for a couple weeks next month.

Although given that I'll still need to be by the machine for the first layer. What's the point lol 
might just as well write to card and take card with me. 

I can see it being useful if you have a number of machines. 

I think it's a toshiba card I've got. 
I might have another go.

----------


## rforeman

> I've got one. Tried it  and it does work - sort of. 
> But the card software didn't let me upload files to the card just download. Not much use. 
> Also it auto shut off after a perid of time. Also not that useful. 
> But I could connect to it and it did work in the sd slot. 
> 
> Given that my main printer is 12 inches from the card reader and the other is connected via usb as well. 
> I don't actually need it.
> 
> Might try it again when I move one of the machines into the house for a couple weeks next month.
> ...


Were you using the 8GB card? If so it may not have been uploading due to the 8.3 character limit.

----------


## Mjolinor

You need to read the link I posted and install the new HTML file. As it comes, deleting files is not done from the web interface directly, you have to stick a specific URL in with the file name in, a real ball ache. If you stick the HTML on that I have linked to then you can delete files from the main GUI and you can drag and drop to upload.

The 8 Gb is not limited to 8:3 format in the file name. That limit is imposed by the file system not the size of the card. What limits it is the web interface for some reason.

----------


## DamonInPHX

What worked for me:

Downloaded the config app (FlashAirTool) from Toshiba's website.

Clicked "Network Settings", entered the following:
FlashAir SSID: MyNetworkSSID
FlashAir Password: MyNetworkPassword
Redirecting Function: ON
Enable "internet passthrough mode": Checked
Access Point SSID: MyNetworkSSID
Access Point Password: MyNetworkPassWord

<Apply>

Pull card, install in FlashForge

Check my router config, got IP address of 192.168.1.22.  Obviously, your IP will differ (unless you also have 21 other devices on your network).

Hit that IP, saw the default folder listing (DCIM, MISC). SD_WLAN is hidden, so it didn't show, not that I cared.

Went to http://192.168.1.22/upload.cgi, uploaded my file, yay, printings.

Config file guts:

[Vendor] 

CIPATH=/DCIM/100__TSB/FA000001.JPG 
VERSION=F19BAW3AW2.00.03
CID=02544d535731364708df2a847800e801
PRODUCT=FlashAir 
VENDOR=TOSHIBA 
UPLOAD=1 
APPMODE=6 
APPAUTOTIME=1800000 
APPNAME=Flashforge 
APPSSID=tukedog 
APPNETWORKKEY=************
LOCK=1
DNSMODE=1
BRGSSID=tukedog
BRGNETWORKKEY=************

The card seems to put the asterisks in place of the password when you save it.  But it works.

That's how I got mine to go.  Good luck.

16gb, model number: PFW016U-1BCW

----------


## robosmith

It seems it does make a difference, but not due to the speed.

I received the 8Gb Class 6 card and find that "pass through" mode is disabled for that version. Manual says it is disabled for that card.

And I've been unable to get it to connect to my router as a client, despite setting APPMODE=5 in the CONFIG

ETA: I just noticed that Damon has APPMODE=6, so I will try that.




> Class 6 or class 10 makes no difference, they both work fine. 8Gb is available in both speeds.
> 
> I have several of each and no problem.

----------


## Mjolinor

Here is my class 6 8gb config and it works fine:




> [Vendor]
> 
> 
> CIPATH=/DCIM/100__TSB/FA000001.JPG
> APPMODE=5
> APPSSID=loft
> APPNETWORKKEY=
> VERSION=F24A6W3AW1.00.04
> CID=02544d53573038470750016c4e00c901
> ...

----------


## robosmith

Thanks. I will try that tonight.

----------


## curious aardvark

I've got the 16gb toshiba flashair w-02

I'll have a go with it in the knp next week - would save me running a usb cable round the dining room :_) 

It wasn't an issue with file names - the toshiba software just doesn't allow uploading - well it didn't last time I tried it - admittedly that was sometime last year :-) 

I'll do what MJ says :-)

----------


## rforeman

> I've got the 16gb toshiba flashair w-02
> 
> I'll have a go with it in the knp next week - would save me running a usb cable round the dining room :_) 
> 
> It wasn't an issue with file names - the toshiba software just doesn't allow uploading - well it didn't last time I tried it - admittedly that was sometime last year :-) 
> 
> I'll do what MJ says :-)


The card you have is the same one I am using and I don't have any problems uploading to. You just have you have the correct IP address for the card from your router.

----------


## Mjolinor

> The card you have is the same one I am using and I don't have any problems uploading to. You just have you have the correct IP address for the card from your router.


Or set it static in the config file.

----------


## rforeman

> Or set it static in the config file.


 Yep that works to.  :Smile:

----------


## robosmith

> Here is my class 6 8gb config and it works fine:


Well, I finally got the mac to show up as an attached device in my router, but there is no IP shown.

When I connect to the assigned IP/upload.cgi, I get the upload page, but it refuses to upload the file, unlike when I connected directly to the card.  :Frown: 

ETA: it finally uploaded the file Yay!

Just took a long time.

Not sure why the IP won't display in the router table.

ETA: seems to disconnect before or after uploading the file.

Thanks Mj!

----------


## robosmith

So, the next problem is, the printer won't recognize any files on the 8GB flash card.

Do I need to flash Sailfish?

----------


## Mjolinor

You need to put the other web page on it so you can drag and drop and also delete from the same page.

----------


## robosmith

> You need to put the other web page on it so you can drag and drop and also delete from the same page.


How does that help the printer read the files on the card?

There are 2 .x3g files in the root, but when I choose Build from SD, all it shows is "menu exit."

----------


## Mjolinor

> How does that help the printer read the files on the card?
> 
> There are 2 .x3g files in the root, but when I choose Build from SD, all it shows is "menu exit."


That was a response to your previous post.

I do have Sailfish, I have no idea if that is your problem but really for lots of reasons you should be using Sailfish anyway.

----------


## robosmith

> That was a response to your previous post.
> 
> I do have Sailfish, I have no idea if that is your problem but really for lots of reasons you should be using Sailfish anyway.


I plan to flash it eventually, but right now, I'm still under warranty and flashing Sailfish may void it.

I guess I need to call Monoprice tech support and ask why their printer won't read files on an 8GB card.

----------


## robosmith

> You need to put the other web page on it so you can drag and drop and also delete from the same page.


Could you elaborate on "the other web page"? All I could find is the python script and some upload.cgi options.

----------


## Mjolinor

It is not just a Python script. It is a new front end HTML file.

http://www.extrud3d.com/sites/defaul...AirUI_v0.2.zip

----------


## robosmith

Apparently the Monoprice Creator X rebrand is not compatible with the 8GB Flashair, and they won't even tell me about their firmware.

The info states the firmware is v1.2. I'd like to try Sailfish, but I'll need the stock firmware install to revert, in case of problems.

Can anyone here tell me about this and/or where to get the stock firmware install?

ETA: I did a full format on the card (quick format didn't work) and now the printer can read the .x3g files and connect to the router.

----------


## Mjolinor

You should still see if Sailfish will work. Go and read "Jetguy" posts in the Wanhao ( and other) google groups. You will probably have to read a lot of tripe but the answers will be there I think.

I can't see any of the clone manufacturers having the resources to write their own software and if they did it would likely be more bug ridden than than a dead tree in a forest.

You will be unlikely to find the original firmware, a lot of these clones you can't but it really is just the standard stuff with additional bits to identify the maker. Start with a picture of your motherboard, is it a Mightyboard, if not what is different etc etc.

----------


## robosmith

> It is not just a Python script. It is a new front end HTML file.
> 
> http://www.extrud3d.com/sites/defaul...AirUI_v0.2.zip


Thanks for the pointer. I installed it on my card, but all I see is a page with a list of files on the card. 

While that is cool, drag and drop does not seem to work to copy files to the card. I get the download prompt when dropping a file (save or open) but nothing else happens.

Do you have any tips on using this?

----------


## Mjolinor

Why are you trying to download from the card?

Open a file manager
go to the directory where your files are that need printing
open a browser
go to the IP of the Flashair
drag the file from your file manager to the browser

The file will upload which I hope is what you are trying to do.

----------


## robosmith

> Why are you trying to download from the card?
> 
> Open a file manager
> go to the directory where your files are that need printing
> open a browser
> go to the IP of the Flashair
> drag the file from your file manager to the browser
> 
> The file will upload which I hope is what you are trying to do.


I'm not trying to d/l from the card. I'm dragging a file from Windows Explorer and dropping it on the IE browser window that shows the Flashair file contents.

All that happens is I get the file download pop-up with the choice of run or save.

That should copy the file to the card, no? Nothing else happens.

----------


## Mjolinor

No
Mine doesn't do that. When I drag to the browser window it copies to the card. What file system did you use on the card when you formatted it?

----------


## curious aardvark

click save ? 
and the file should save to the card - I would think.

----------


## robosmith

Fat32. 




> No
> Mine doesn't do that. When I drag to the browser window it copies to the card. What file system did you use on the card when you formatted it?


Do you see a progress status dialog? Anything to indicate copying? Does it matter where you drop the file?

----------


## robosmith

> click save ? 
> and the file should save to the card - I would think.


Yeah, I clicked save. Nothing else happens.

----------


## Mjolinor

> Fat32. 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see a progress status dialog? Anything to indicate copying? Does it matter where you drop the file?


Uploading a file that was dragged to the bottom box, under the date. Long file name and went on there OK.

----------


## robosmith

This is what my Flashair url displays

Flashair.jpg

Looks like I'm going to have to learn how to debug JavaScript.

----------


## Mjolinor

Did you install the stuff from the link I posted?
If you did then something went wrong, it is not running the page that it should.

----------


## robosmith

> Did you install the stuff from the link I posted?


Yes




> If you did then something went wrong, it is not running the page that it should.


I know. It should be displaying the List.htm page. When I click on that, the drop icon is broken.

Maybe it thinks my card is V1 and yours is V2. I need to debug the JavaScript.

----------


## Mjolinor

I have both class 6 and class 10. It works fine on both of them. Not sure of the version, if you know how to tell then I will look.

----------


## ServiceXp

I can confirm that everything works on the 32 Gig V3.0 FlashAir card.

----------

